# Back to Training with Pro



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our 1 year old girl will be going down to Texas next week with our trainer for her second round of training. She completed 4 months during the Summer and our trainer suggested we let her mature a bit prior to going into the next phase. 

She has seemed to grow both physically and emotionally (not so much puppy stuff going on)....so I think she will progress well going forward. She is super high energy, hard driving, so potential seems good....but the next few months will give us all a better picture of how much she brings to our party....

Our goal is to take her through Master Hunter....no Trials...Just tests and actual hunting...

Wish us luck...comments and questions welcome


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish you luck!


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

Which trainer if you dont mind me asking? 

I am in Texas and am planning on taking my golden to a trainer once she is old enough.

Also how old was she when you sent her off the first time?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

danjor92 said:


> Which trainer if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> I am in Texas and am planning on taking my golden to a trainer once she is old enough.
> 
> Also how old was she when you sent her off the first time?


Hi, I would be glad to share our training information with you. We have had field trained Golden's for over 20 years. We run them in hunt tests and I hunt waterfowl and Pheasant/Quail with them. They have all been professionally trained for that purpose. The first guy I ever used was a 100% lab guy, he used to much pressure on our Golden and messed him up, it was then I learned to find someone who has proven experience with Goldens. The last three I had trained with a pro located in Emporia, KS. Jay Stein..He was very good with Golden's. I only used him for the initial training getting them ready for a JH hunt test. They all had no blind training, but were great as long as they saw the fall. The training for blinds I did on my own to save money and have some fun myself. This trainer has retired, so I needed to find a new one for my new girl.

Our new girl will be our last Golden. We retired last year and spent a great deal of time looking for a pup with great potential. We purchased her in January of last year, she has the best pedigree and was the most expensive dog we have ever purchased. Her Mother is a Jackie Mertins (sp?) and the father was from Yukon's Copper Penny... Of course this improves the odds of an exceptional dog, but does not guarantee anything. We then researched, talking to all the field people we know with Goldens to find the best trainer we could find. One name kept popping up in our research and that is who we are using. His name is *John Minor*. He and his wife Nancy have a great set up for training, including an indoor training barn, lake, and lots of god land up in IL. 

If you search on the internet for *Minors Kennels* you will find their website, and contact information. They own goldens, breed goldens, have a long history of training goldens and if you visit them you will see goldens everywhere...they train all types of dogs, but 90% of what they have are goldens. Check them out, we drive from KC up to their place. Further than I wanted to drive, but if I want to see my pup be all she can be, I know John is the guy I want to spend my money with....Good Luck! *We took our girl to him at 6 months, turned out it was a bit early for her, usually between 6-8 months is a general rule of thumb.* The trainers can help you determine this, just call and talk with them about how to tell when you dog is ready....I did not do this as all my other dogs did fine at 6 months...wish I had she would have trained quicker....but she is on track now....I drop her off with John this weekend as he travels down to his training grounds in Texas.


----------

